# need a poland firend helping me !



## pech (Jun 10, 2006)

hello, i am a girl from china, i like poland classical music ( for example,chopin) 
very much. i want to find anther poland musican Tekla Badarzewska`s other music( except "A Maiden's Prayer ", i own this one) ,
who can help me find them,thank you very much ,my msn[email protected]


----------

